# Red Eureka Peacock color



## olvap377 (Aug 27, 2011)

I have.this red eureka peacock and he isnt showing much color. Is there something wrong?










Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

there is always a possibly it could be a mixed fish (cross between a few varients, which may not get their full colour). Or it could quite simply be a dominance thing.

A lot of males will not get their full colour if there are other dominant fish in the same tank. Is it the only Male of its kind in the tank? and are there any other males significantly larger than it?

In mixed species tanks you can have all males coloured up, or maybe just 1 or 2. it's hard to say. With my tanks there is usually a few males that aren't fully coloured up, but it's a dominance thing.

how big is he? I have a bunch of ruby reds now starting to colour up as well. but the largest is about 2.5" (really the first one to start showing it's true colours)


----------



## olvap377 (Aug 27, 2011)

Pretty sure hes.pure but not certain but i think its a dominance issue cus.hes in a community tank and deff not boss. Will he ever.color up?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

If it's just a dominance thing it would be hard to say. some will and some wont. If he's signifacantly smaller than the dominant male he might not, at least until he gets a bit more size on him. Again with peackocks some of them just do take their time colouring up. how big is he? most males will colour up on their own regardless if there is a female around or not. Just give him some time, and I wouldn't worry about it too much


----------



## olvap377 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hes about 3-4 inches now so il wait till he 5+ to show

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

my guys closing in on the 3" range and starting to colour up. but the largest fish in the same tank are maybe 4" white labs. so no real competion, aside from some Ps. Deep Magunga's. 

Maybe he's just lazy lol. or maybe he has no reason to want to colour up? maybe get him a female. Most males colour up pretty quick to dance for females lol.


----------



## olvap377 (Aug 27, 2011)

ya i might


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Are there female peacocks of other varieties in the tank? If so, that's probably not going to happen.


----------



## olvap377 (Aug 27, 2011)

there are oly males in the tank. no females at all


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

IMO the fish pictured is a FEMALE.... if this fish was bought as a "hormoned fish" then alot of times the "so called males" change back to females... the hormone used on these fish changes the coloration of females into males and after a few months the hormones wear off and the fish's real identity comes out... this is why I hate selling "hormoned fish".... good luck with it though!


----------



## olvap377 (Aug 27, 2011)

I really hope thats not the case

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roninramirez (Dec 11, 2011)

Did your Eureka color up? It looks like it could be a cross breed of a German red and a Eureka red.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

In my experience with peacocks, sometimes you can get a shy male who is then put into a situation like yours, in an all male tank. This shy fish then becomes super subdominant and it may take a very long time for him to colour up, if ever. I have had this happen before but it was with a more timid species A. huseri. I had dual sumps hooked up to my display so I put him down there with 2 random female peacocks I got from a trade, after about three weeks he was almost fully coloured up. The fry were culled and the females went back to a peaceful life. Its an easy way to get those males to fully colour up, especially since female peacocks all look the same.

Alternatively you could try venting. Depends how good your eyes are though and if you have ever done it before. Basically If you can pull out two males, the one in question and one that is fully coloured. Look at their vent (anus) region. If they both look the same then you have two males. If the non coloured fish has one hole much larger than the other than its a female. 

Just my opinion.


----------

